# NEW JERSEY OCT 18TH PLAYDATE



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all, I decided to start a new thread on this, as some might not be checking the old, rescheduled thread, as I have not heard from a lot of you who were going to come in August.

I hope this gets out to all. Sat Oct 18th, 10am. 
So far I have coming:
Jon, Sylvia & Luna-APPETIZER
Linda, John, Monica,& Scudder, Freddie & Bella- HOAGIES
Poornima & Ajit & Benji & Lizzie - APPETIZER
Alan, Michele & Guapo - ENTREE
Carolina & Kubrick-APPETIZER
Elizabeth & Michael & Mollie &****Baby***DESSERT
Kristin, Tony - Lito & Nico - DESSERT
Janet, Frank, Bacci & Bella -DESSERT 
Kordelia & Henry- COFFEE
Michelle, Kodi & Shelby- BEER 
Valerie - Kona
Kathy - Merlot
January - Raffy 
Gwen & Dazzler-DESSERT
Maryam, Joey & Pablo
Jan, Angelo & Havee - SALAD 
Arlene, Javi, Pheobe & Otto MOJITOS
Denise, Lucky -BEER
TENTATIVE - Joann and Castro

We will be doing a costume party for the pups again this year, since it was such a hit last year!! And please remember to bring your HRI donations. (to see more on the HRI donation need, see my thread under Rescue titled Please Please Please Read...)


We will have a blast!!! Let me know!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, I am trying to reschedule work. You know we will be there if I can do a little fudging. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, count us in! Me & Henry.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We can't wait! I hope the weather holds out and no more trip and falls!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Laurie,

I can't make it. I just got an invitation to a baby shower that I really should go to. You live too far away for me to be able to make both soiree's. We are way bummed out.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurie - I'm sad to say we can't make it to the play date. :Cry: I would love to see all the dogs in costume. :clap2: Please take lots of pictures !!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Laurie,

We are so excited to go! I bought the boys' costumes today  I don't know if I'll be able to get Nico and Lito to wear them, however....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I decided to do pot luck type of playdate. I will provide all the drinks, as well as an entree. 
If anyone wants to bring something I would say that we could use maybe 
3 appetizers - poornima, Joe , Carolina, Michelle 
3 entrees-Laurie,, Linda, Michele 
3 desserts - Kristin, Janet, gwen, Elizabeth 

I am going to make a large pot of chili.. So if anyone wants to play off of that it would be terrific. 
Let me know and I will post who is bringing what. Thanks so much to all of you for helping me out on this!!

AND - I still am waiting to hear from some of you!!
How about Maureen and Molly?? Mary and Billy??


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

TOny and I will bring a dessert.....

Can't wait!!!!!!

Also, my mom may be coming down to visit. If she does, would it be all right if I bring her?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I will bring an appetizer. 

We are so looking forward to meeting everybody!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kristin, of course your Mom is welcome to come!!! I would love to meet her!!!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

AAWWW BUmmer! We have plans for that day. Let's see what I can do about rearranging some things.
It would be sooo nice to see all of you again!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Dot, you need to work real hard at that!! I really want to see you guys & Mr. Duncan!! I hope that Danielle will be coming too if you are able to work things out!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: How about you guys on the list of possibles??? Can you guys make it?? Any new guys in my area?? We would love to have you!! eep:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurie.....I will be bringing a dessert.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump: 2 weeks away!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Farmer's Almanac says - warm and sunny. It's been right so far. Keep your fingers crossed. We'll bring some goodies, too.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Michele.....You are the official weather forcaster for all the NJ Playdates. Keep us posted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - sounds like you are coming Michele!!!! Is Hubby coming too?? 
I hope you are right about the weather!!- when you say goodies - you mean like appeizer stuff??


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Sylvia and I can bring appetizers. Is there anything that is need in particular ?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Joe - I think that would be perfect!! 2 more weeks!!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

I will never out live "Joe." JonModeler would not sound right correct ?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - sorry Jon - see I still do it, even after knowing you!!! Change that darn name!! JonMod - how about that??? How about just Jon??? Cause we are all gonna keep making that mistake!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woohoo - I just added two more people and new Havs to my list of guests~
Valerie and Kathy are local women here that were sent my way by my friend at my vets office. They will be bringing Kona & Merlot!! Lets hope we can convince them to join the forum!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wanted to post a picture of my new friend Pierre 
in his halloween costume
Couldn't you just put him in your pocket and take him home??:wink:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Laurie we forgot to tell everyone that I will be showing up at the play date to pick up my new little boy :whoo: Thanks for sharing hehe.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well my new little friend certainly could be here for the playdate if anyone wanted.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll bring an appetizer... Can't wait to see you all again!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Couldn't you just put him in your pocket and take him home??:wink:


OK, now I am *really* upset we can't make yet another get together, especially since it's chilly enough for my coat with big pockets!!LOL!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehe - he might already be in my pocket by then!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

No MY camera case :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: CHECK IT OUT!!(post#1)

We have more guests coming - lots of new poeple!! Only two weeks away!
Michelle - how is the weather looking??? 

Dont forget your costumes for the pups, and your HRI donations!! We are gonna have a BLAST!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
I think I am going to be able to come. I will let you know for sure in a few days. I asked my Mom to come with me. I hope that is okay. I will get back to you soon and find out what we can bring. Brady and I can't wait!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, if little Pierre is at the playdate, you better check my pockets when I leave. :biggrin1:

I posted earlier. I check the FA and it said warm and sunny. eace: It's been pretty reliable for other playdates, so keep your fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am praying for warm and sunny weather before, on and after the playdate too!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Laurie
I look forward to meeting u and everyone else. I will bring desserteace:eace:eace:

Mollie cant wait to meet all the havs


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Laurie, as it gets closer just let us know what you still need and we will bring it..can't wait for you to see Guapo!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen YAHOO!!!:whoo: I really hope you guys can make it, and of course you Mom is welcome to come!!!!! 

Michelle, I think that the only thing really needed would be one more entree, as we have lots of desserts and a few appetizers coming - If that is not workable for you - dont worry about it as I can whip something up. Cannot wait to see my Guapo boy - remember how little he was last time he came here????? I might cry when I see how big he got! 

Keep up the good new "weather girl" I just noticed that it is supposed to rain next weekend, so hopefully our odds are good! - and I wish Pierre would be here but he found his forever home this past weekend.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can certainly do an entree as long as it's easy to transport. Would homemade mac and cheese or bakes ziti work?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, 
I should know for sure tomorrow whether I can make it. I will elt you know as soon as I know and find out what I can bring as well!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo hoo - I will keep my fingers crossed Karen!!

Michelle - that sounds great!!! Thanks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: Any more guests coming?????

Jan - can you Angelo and Havee coming??
Karen - able to get out of work??
Joann & Casto??? 

Michelle, how is the weather looking??


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Now I'm just hoping we can get Guapo to keep his costume on


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am still working on it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michelle, do you and Alan still want to ride with me and Kubrick?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't worry Michele, we let them play and tire out and then put their costumes on, take lots of pictures, and then they are off again. So none of them keep them on very long!! 

Lina - dont forget Kubrick's costume this year!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie!

We'll still be there, but unfortunately my mom can't make it (she is visiting from CT this coming weekend instead of the following weekend).

Hugs


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry that she cannot make it, but I sure am glad that you and Tony can still make it!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We can bring appetizers, dessert, both. Whatever you need. Don't know whe is coming with me yet, DH or Mom, but definitely Kodi and Shelby!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele - how about some beer?? That would be great!! I just picked up a bunch of bottles of wine, but I guess some people might want beer. If you cannot, let me know, no problem, I will pick some up. I cannot wait to see the pups!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beer it is!!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Beer and wine. Well now I have an excuse if I take home more Havs that I brought.

I cannot wait to see everyone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Long range forecast for Oct 18, from the National Weather Service is 65 and SUNNY! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is what I want to hear!!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Possibility of a few showers on Friday the 17th.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, Pablo, DH and I are coming if allowed!!! Lina made this awesome trip possible and now I won't be able to sleep for another week 

What shall we bring Laurie? 

I'm so busy with my applications right now, that I won't be able to organize a costume for Pablo nor will I be able to sew those quilt blocks for HRI into throw pillows by next WE. But I have a bunch of other stuff to donate...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Of course you are allowed!!! It will be wonderful to have one more havanese family come!! How exciting for Nico to see his brother!!
Dont worry about anything as I think we are probably set!! I look forward to you guys coming!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, what kind of beer and how much???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The weather service now says possible showers for Saturday. So, everyone start wishing for sun. I know you can do it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Laurie, what kind of beer and how much???


If you ask my DH that question his answer would be "the GOOD stuff and lots of it!" :biggrin1: Not that he's "Joe Sixpack" or anything.........well.....hmmm, maybe he is. He can kill a six pack in a weekend when he's busy with yardwork!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

If your playdate took place in NC, Joey (DH) could have practically 'sponsored' the party with Miller/Coors beer of all sorts, LOL. 
BTW, thanks Laurie for the pm, will hug you in less than a week! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, anything is fine!! Is Hubby coming with you??? If so, bring what he likes! We are having about 30 people, I have lots of wine, water, gatoraide, so just base it on that. Since it is a picnic, and lunch, more people might prefer beer. Not sure - you decide - whatever you bring is welcome!! 

Gee Maryam - can Joey "ship" to another state??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Still don't know who my copilot will be - DH or Mom - but it will be someone. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Now it says rain on Saturday!  Do you have a rain date in mind Laurie? Sunday perhaps or would it just have to be postponed to another weekend? Hopefully it just won't rain.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, keep praying for sun, cause I really dont have any more free weekends for a while, and then it is just really too cold and the holidays start. So, lets all keep our fingers crossed, and I am proceeding with the thought of SUN!! or I will even take clouds!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I see 54degrees and mix of sun/clouds from the forecast here in northern NJ


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

National Weather Service says partly sunny. The local tv stations said partly sunny. Farmer's Almanac said sunny.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am liking your report Michele!!!!

Just want to put this out there - and will post also in my rescue thread:

If there is anyone who has not picked up their HRI donation for the playdate, it appears that I am in need of Harnesses. We will be getting 11 Havs.. in Ohio from a backyard breeder and need harnesses for them all!! These poor babies have never been inside a house!!! 

Cant wait for Saturday!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Harnesses needed for HRI. Noted.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, harness and leash or just harness?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie!

I will be bringing 4 harnesses and their matching leashes as part of my donation (2 step-in, 2 full harnesses).

Can't wait to see you this weekend!

~Kristin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele - I have some people who have send just leads, but no harnesses to match, and some have sent sets. Whatever you bring would be great. I would think that very often a foster home would aleady have leads, before they would have extra Harnesses.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I'm bringing 5 step-in harnesses and matching leashes. They've been sitting here in my house since the last play date!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is fabulous Lina!! Thanks.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They changed the forecast again - mostly cloudy, high of 56. Bundle up everyone!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes! Then I can wear my new Havanese sweatshirt and socks that my mom and sisters gave me for my birthday, since I know only dog-lovers will appreciate them!  The sweatshirt is a light blue hoodie with a little white Havanese embroidered where the left breast pocket would be, and my Hav socks are grey with white and parti-colored Havanese all over them! I brought them in to show the people in my lab and they looked at me like I was :der:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:wink:Weather is looking good - cold but good, Kristin, I will wear some of my Havanese gear too!! 
And good news - more people Jan, Angelo & Havee are going to make it!!!
Yahoo.
Check post#1 on this thread to get a full list of who is coming and what they are bringing - just in case you forget


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, Joey (DH) and I will bring a few toys and such for HRI. Please let me know if there's anything else we can bring.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Whatever you wish to bring is fine Maryam!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Checked the list, but where is Karen and Brady??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boo hoo - it turned out that they were unable to make it! She promises to try and make the next one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PICTURES EVERYONE! PICTURES!!!!!!!! No excuses for forgotten cameras or uncharged batteries. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Janet,
I am sad to say that I can't make it. I couldn't get off of work for this one. I will try to make the next one. I am really sad that we will miss out, but I can't wait to see the pictures and videos!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*ONE MORE DAY!!*

Looks to be sunny - but cold. 
Any more takers??

DONT FORGET TO BRING YOUR PUPS COSTUMES!!! AND YOUR CAMERAS!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see and meet everyone tomorrow!
Laurie,
I have a carrier, lots of collars, belly bands, and some clothes for HRI. See you soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yippeeee! that's tomorrow. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

Plans changed last minute and we are not racing . . . would love to come if it's okay . . . how about I bring Mojitos?

Let me know if you would prefer something else.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo hoo - that is wonderful!!! I will be so happy to see you again ARlene!!
ARe you coming with just the two pups? So cool!!!!!!!!!

Mojitos sounds great!! Whatever it takes to warm us all up is great!
Javi will have to find new plants - the hostas are to the ground!! - hehe but somehow I am sure he will manage!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm planning to bring all three pups although on the last outing with all three we had a barf-a-rama. Everyone had been doing so well for so long . . . until last week. Javi barfed in the car seat . . . Otto got excited trying to get away from the barf - stepped in it - jumped on me with barfy paws and then proceeded to barf on my lap. It was so disgusting that I started to gag.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have a great time everyone, I cant wait to see all the pictures and read all the stories.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - I am laughing out loud Arlene!! That is so funny, but NOT funny!!
Logan is like that, he barfs & he could care less about laying in it, walking through it etc.... 

Check it out, we have lots more coming as of this afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

This is going to be so great! I have to try the boys' costumes on them tonight. 

Karen, I am so sad that you and Brady can't attend, we miss you guys! We'll have to schedule a playdate soon.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

HAVE FUN EVERYBODY! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICTURES!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie am I counting right 28 fur babies!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OH dont forget a group picture!!! We need to see all of you with your babies.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say I hope everyone has a great time! But really, how can you not with all those beautiful Hav's???:biggrin1:

Teddy is sooooo mad  at me that we can't make it. He really wanted to run with the big boys again!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh oh oh I am excited knowing I will get to see pictures, videos, group pics of a big playdate. Yep...I'll be looking tomorrow night! I hope all of you have a RLH good time!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I am bringing a few toys and a couple of hand made blankets. I have some more stuff, but I will have to mail it to you once it's completed.

Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

See you all tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Oops, I fell!!!*

Only kidding - we are good to go today!!

Leeann - we are actually up to 30 definite Havs - maybe 31 if Castro makes it!!

Cant wait to see everyone today. It is chilly - but should be beautiful!! Yard is all fenced in and ready!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie dont you dare fall!!!

Let's see it is almost 7 if I jump in the car now I could be there by about 12 only problem is I havent showered yet.... Do you think anyone would mind?

HAVE A GREAT TIME EVERYONE!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hav fun everyone. I wish Gryff and I could be there. If it were only tomorrow... Ah well, there's next time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann - COME ON DOWN!!!! I dont care is you shower or not - it will be cold out, so you will hold!! ound:
Gosh - sure wish you could come!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, it's outdoors, so we won't notice if you don't shower. :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Everyone have a safe drive, lots of fun and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a great time everyone! I look forward to pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I am giggling thinking about how we all did not want to miss the rescue parade at the National so none of us showered that morning so we would not miss it..


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

oooo... 30 Havs and their people... what a wonderful day it's going to be. Have fun and PICTURES, PICTURES PICTURES please!!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Have a great playdate today.
We want to see lots of pictures.
Paula


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's 3:30 so you guys must be Havinablast. I can't wait to see pictures 31 Havs...OH MY.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Leeann - glad you could share!!! I thought we were going to keep that lovely memory to ourselves!!!ound:

Well it is a little after 5 am Gabe and I are alone again, with the 3 L's The pups are zonked, and Mommy is exhausted!!! What a blast. I know you will all be mad at me, but I did not take pictures today!! I was so busy, so I left it up to everyone else. I know that Carolina and Poornima got lots of shots, and Gabe got a few that I will post tomorrow. Hopefully you will see some tonight! Weather was perfect, company was perfect, food was perfect and the Havs were perfect!!! 

Thanks to all for your wonderful donations for Rescue and all the yummy food!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ooops sorry Laurie heehee.

Glad to hear everyone had a great time. I cant wait to see some pictures, did anyone get a group picture?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see all the pics. I bet you all had a great time!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
'Thanks for such a great day. John, Monica, Bella, Fred, Scudder, and I really enjoyed ourselves. It was great to meet all the new people and pups, as well as the familiar ones!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Each and every one of the havs and day- GORGEOUS!

Stopped by a friend's home on the way home - and TRYED TO recite the names of 29 or 30 dogs!!!! ha ha ha 

Thanks Gabe & Laurie and everyone for your company.
Me & Henry


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like a blast and I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie,


I can't thank you enough. We had a fantastic time! I will post some photos from the costume contest. Everyone, it was great seeing or meeting you, such wonderful company on such a beautiful day!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*A few costume pics*


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*A few more*


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Halloween pics*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those photos are great! I especially love the police officer one. That really gave me a chuckle. Too cute!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks! I am struggling to upload my pics, I think they may be oversized, I am technologically challenged I guess . I will see if I can get a few more on here.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that Benji hiding Poornima?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Kristin, thank you for some pictures they are great. Is that Lexi being a pink lady?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes!!!!! We were thrilled to meet Poornima and her DH, along with Benji and Lizzie. I have a few photos where Poornima's lovely face isn't blocked, but unfortunately this is the only one that is uploading for me right now. It's a close-up of the father-son team at least :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Leeann,

That is Lexi as a Pink Lady! Too cute huh!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I apologize for not being a better photographer. I am giving up on the uploading for tonight, I am sure everyone else will post tomorrow and they will have much better quality photos.

Hugs!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kristin,

Your photos are great. If you're not on a MAC you can download Irfanview if you don't already have it and easily resize all your photos to upload to the forum with no problem. I resize them to 600ish by whatever to fit the forum parameters. It's really simple.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Leeann,
> 
> That is Lexi as a Pink Lady! Too cute huh!


Riley & Monte think she is looking HOT in her pink leather.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Laurie/Gabe--

Michelle, Guapo and I want to say THANK YOU so much (yet again) for your hospitality today. I think whether 2 legged or 4 legged, everyone had fun. We'll post pics soon. Guapo is sound asleep and I doubt he'll even know we've left him to go out to dinner.

Alan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thank you* Laurie once again for your hospitality and fun playdate. We just got home and are pooped. We had a GREAT time and it was awesome to meet forum members and their dogs in person! Poor Lina has Pablo on her hands, I can imagine she's pretty exhausted too...so we may have to wait for pictures until tomorrow...


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Once again Laurie and Gabe...a good time had by all...dogs, forum members and families. It was a beautiful day too. Everything was just great! Thanks again!

Havee was in his 10pm position by 7pm, on his back, back legs up, front legs bent, neck stretched back and nose to the side! He is beat!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, I bet Havee's going to be sore from all the humping by Nico, LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sad I missed you all!

Kristin, we will definately have to plan something soon!

Now ladies, I know it has been a long day, but I expected to be enjoying pictures by now! Kristin's pictures are wonderful, but where are the rest of yours?:suspicious:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurie 
Thank you for a wonderful party. You are truly a wonderful person and I really enjoyed talking to you and your great advice.

Love
Elizabeth Michael Mollie and Baileyeace:eace:eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie and Gabe
Once again, thank you so much for having these amazing playdates. It is more than generous. We had such a great time today - the weather was great, food better. 

It is so good to see all the familiar faces and catch up. I loved meeting all the new faces and their furbabies, too. So many pups having such a good time.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Kristin! I love the one of you with Poornima!

Poornima, we _missed you_ today! We also had a gathering today, a reunion for those of us who got our Havs from Elaine :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann wrote: *"Laurie I am giggling thinking about how we all did not want to miss the rescue parade at the National so none of us showered that morning so we would not miss it..."*

Hey! How come I got up bright and early and showered first?! No one sent ME the memo! :suspicious: I could have had 10 more mins. of sleep!!! :frusty: LMBO

Love your pics, Kristen! The costumes are adorable.

I sure wish there were more photos and wish I was there too!!  I'm sure you all had a blast. Laurie, you and Gabe are such generous and wonderful people (o.k., so I never met Gabe, but if he's your hubby, then he just has to be a good guy!) and I know the dogs had a ball together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

First off, Laurie, thank you SO MUCH to you and Gabe for once again hosting an awesome play date! Kubrick had such a wonderful time and Pablo and him are both sleeping at my feet right now.

So I uploaded the pics from the play date onto flickr, I'll choose some to post here but the rest are here if you want to check them out: http://flickr.com/havnknitlover

I don't know why I love this picture as I don't even know who it is, but I do... I think it really shows all the movement of the day for the pups!



Cutie Guapo... look how much he's grown!



Kona dressed up as a presidential candidate!



I love the wackiness of Kubrick's hair in this one:



Bella hanging out:



Lizzie is in heaven:



Maryam, Pablo and Poornima, Benji... Benji and Pablo really look alike!



Havee as a bat, Nico as a jail mate, and Benji:



Luna chased by Kubrick:



Molly as a princess:



Continued in next post...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick as a Brazilian soccer star, Guapo as a Penn State footbal player, and Pablo as a punk Halloweener, haha!



Logan does NOT like his costume:



How pathetic does Lilly look in this costume?



Lexie as Elle Woods... I can't believe she actually kept her glasses on!



Irish Kodi, Shelby as Lifeguard:



Sweetie Bailey:



Trick or Treater Henry:



Otto the pig with Arlene:



Kubrick chases his own ray of sunshine... Bella!



Alan and Guapo share a moment of love.... awwwwwwww...



As always, if you want to see any pictures larger or to see MORE pics... there are more... go to http://flickr.com/havnknitlover


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

So many cute pictures! Looks like you all had a blast- wish we could be there sometime! So, which adorable hav won the costume contest?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting pics guys - I love them!!! Saldy to all you forum members, it seems that we all were having such a fun time, that the cameras did not come out as often as the last few playdates. But.. Thankfully Lina got some, Kristin has more to upload, and I think that Poornima took quite a few. I am so amazed looking at the pile of donations, which I will try to capture on film later today. I am having 4 more Havs coming today for a mini-playdate so once they are gone, I will take some pics!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Test*

OK I am an idiot! I didn't even notice that Melissa has a link on the right-hand side that conveniently resizes photographs! :frusty:

Hehe well ok now I will post some more.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Laurie and Gabe you are the best hosts. Thank you for opening your yard and house to us all. Luna, Sylvia and I had a wonderful time. I enjoyed seeing everyone and meeting others and looking forward to seeing some in a month and others at Westminister. 

Luna has slept alot and was just awake for a run outside, her breakfast, some play and then collapsed on the kitchen floor and but kept awakening, I am guessing, to sounds created by the wind and was giving out those sleepy gruffs at everything so I picked her up and placed her back on the bed were she is now quiet and sleeping soundly.

Thank you Kristin, Lina, inadvance Poornima for posting pictures and all the others that will post.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Joe - you guys are so great & I absolutely LOVE having everyone here! I was so happy to see Luna so comfortable and enjoying herself. Thank you all SO MUCH for helping out with the food too - this is one I could not have pulled off without all of you!!

Kristin - you got a great picture of Poornima's beautiful face - she I love Lito in that costume!!! Just too funny!!!!

Thanks to all for your pictures - keep them coming!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry we missed the party, it looks like it was a great time and I love the costumes!

Seeing these pictures makes me almost feel like we were there


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting pictures, it great seeing eveyone and all the havs having such a great time.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Thank You!*

Laurie and Gabe, we can't thank you enough for your gracious hospitality and warm welcome. It was so wonderful to meet all the forum members and the sweet furballs. We had a blast.

It was fabulous to meet Benji's dad, Lito and his wonderful family!  and we got to meet Maryam, Joey and Pablo. Pablo and Benji are lookalikes!

Carolina, Jon, Michelle, it was wonderful to see you again.

I loved everyone's pictures. I have a few here and will post some later too. It seems that this gentle, happy breed attracts most caring, happy people to form new friendships.

1. Jan feeding chicken treats
2. Laurie 
3. Linda and Gwen 
4. I think it's Nico


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great pictures Poornima! That is a photo of Nico, probably the only one in existence in which he wasn't following Havee around! Diana, we missed you too! Actually, we were discussing the fact that Guapo reminded us so much of Teddy as a puppy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

A few more....


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina,

I love your photos! The one of Benji and Pablo had me cracking up. Everyone was confusing them for one another the entire playdate, including their owners


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

A few more.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima - thanks for the pics as well & for coming - I am so excited that now we have you on the East Coast - at least for a little while!!! Remember to PM that recipe, as I had several people ask me for it!!!!!

My goodness you guys will not believe the items we collected for Rescue, I am STILL going through it all!!! You are all such warm and generous people and it is an honor for me to call you my friends!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My!!! What fun. I kind of feel like I was there. What is it about pictures of these furkids that make me smile so? someday I am going to make it to a NJ playdate!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We were thrilled to meet Benji's dad, Lito and his wonderful family. Thanks Lito for giving us a lovely kid!:biggrin1:

Maryam and I had talked about how Benji and Pablo resembled each other, but it was just amazing to see them together in person. They have very similar markings and silky coats and when they were running around, it was hard to tell who was who :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love all the photos but the "twins" Benji and Pablo :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos! Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

And some more...

Carolina with Gwen's little Dazzler, he is a hoot at 6 1/2 months... Beware...MHS flares up when you see his puppy antics. :biggrin1:

Lito in his Lobster costume. 

My apologies, I can't remember who all the little furballs are in various pictures...Sorry!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

A few more....


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Love the pictures. I have to agree with Missy, I'm smiling up a storm.:biggrin1: I just want to give them all a big hug and ear rubs. Izzy sends kisses too.

Izzy an I want to go down to NJ for a playdate. Missy - Maybe we can car pool.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

And....here is Lexi :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Remember to PM that recipe, as I had several people ask me for it!!!!!"*

I wouldn't mind knowing what this was that was such a success. Poornima, please do share! :biggrin1:

I LOVE all the pics, everyone!!!!! Thank you for allowing us to feel like we were there too. Laurie, so that's what you look like with no cast! lol About time, eh?! :whoo:

It is really cool to see Pablo and Benji together. Poor little Lily and that Otto the piglet. Oh my, I can't help but laugh! ound: Guapo's coat is gorgeous!! I see two black Havs, such as Nico, that seem like dead ringers for my Ricky. Lina, that one of Kubrick, "crazy dog", with his hair all over the place, looks like he hit a wall of air! Very cool.

Who owns little Bailey again??

Lexi is HOT!!! Lizzie is just beautiful. I am LOVING all your pics, Lina, at the flickr site. I'd vote for you, Kona!! :biggrin1:

Laurie and Gabe, I am totally envious of all that space you have out back. We could spit into on of our neighbor's yard from our deck, we are so close!! :frusty: Not that we would do that, mind you. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, love that picture of Kubrick chasing Luna! Thank you everyone for the pics. We have a few clips, but no card reader with us  So this may take a while, sorry...

Poornima, I love that 2nd picture of Lina who's getting 'attacked' by Dazzler, he was the cutest little puppy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima made the most fabulous home made salsa!! It was to die for!! And she sent it to me, so I will get it out to whoever wants it, just let me know who! 

Marj, you didnt look close enough. I still have the upper part of the brace on!! But boy is it better than what I was in for National! 

These playdates are just the best!! I am having another today with my breeder and her friend, but its a mini one with just 7 dogs!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *"Remember to PM that recipe, as I had several people ask me for it!!!!!"*
> 
> I wouldn't mind knowing what this was that was such a success. Poornima, please do share! :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thank you for sharing!!!!* I love salsa
Hey we should have a place/thread for good play date recipes!! :ear:


marjrc said:


> *"Remember to PM that recipe, as I had several people ask me for it!!!!!"*
> 
> I wouldn't mind knowing what this was that was such a success. Poornima, please do share! :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> *Thank you for sharing!!!!* I love salsa
> Hey we should have a place/thread for good play date recipes!! :ear:


Great Idea! I will start with my salsa then!:biggrin1: Look forward to seeing your Playdate Recipe thread!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Poornima, that picture of Dazzler attacking Carolina is the cutest thing ever!! 
You are so right, my MHS would have been really acting up!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun!!! I love all the costumes and seeing the pups (and peeps) having such a great time. Hmmmm, MI to NJ.....not that far.....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures everyone, I am supose to be painting but keep jumping on the forum to see more pictures.... Keep them coming so I can avoid painting once again.


----------



## Gwen (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you for such a wonderful day! Your friendship, costumes, and ambience was so impressive. Dazzler truly enjoyed his first big playdate and had us laughing with his hide and seek routine behind the cooler. We look forward to many more playdates.
I took some pictures and will try to figure out how to share!
Gwen


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This is torture! I will never miss another playdate again. The pictures are wonderful and it looks like everyone had such a great time! Sorry I missed you all, but I will do everything in my power to be there next time.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> This is torture! I will never miss another playdate again. The pictures are wonderful and it looks like everyone had such a great time! Sorry I missed you all, but I will do everything in my power to be there next time.


Yes, we definitely missed you too, and you need to have an excuse handy for your boss when the next playdate rolls around! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah yes, Laurie, I went back and saw that you have the support on the upper arm only now, right? I'm sure it's a huge relief compared to what you had before. 

Thanks, Poornima!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't get any videos because those rascals were too fast for me yesterday. And I only got a couple of pictures, because I was having too much fun with the humans (and playing with the pups). I think next time I will have to be put on a picture taking schedule. Also, it was so nice to have Kodi and Shelby off by themselves playing and not sticking to me like glue, that I just had a great time.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What fun!! 
Thank you for all the pictures. Looks like a wonderful time was had by all.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A couple of clips...First one of Kubrick and Pablo playing, then with Guapo and Benji is visible for a few seconds.



Second one of Havee and Nico running, Kubrick joining in, followed by Pablo. It's funny towards the end how Pablo gets scared of the ball and leaves the 'scene' to the right the moment that his twin Benji appears, they seem to switch places, LOL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video's Maryam, looks like Pablo & Kubrick are fast friends I bet he is enjoying his visit at Lina's.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow - fabulous pictures! It looks like it was a great day for everyone. Castro and I hope to make the next one...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Maryam, I enjoyed the videos. It was so much fun to see Pablo and Kubrick chase each other.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great videos, Maryam!! It's almost like being there. 

I thought I'd find out by reading other threads just why it is that Lina is keeping Pablo with her, but I'm totally out of the loop! lol Are you out of town? How long is he staying in NY with Kubrick?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marj, you're too funny. Lina was keeping Pablo for the WE, because this way we could all come to NYC and visit my brother. DB is not into dogs nor is my SIL, so we had to find someone perfect for Pablo near us and so that we could also make it to the NJ playdate while here. Well, who could've been more perfect than Lina, Spencer and Kubrick?! Pablo and DH are back in NC now and I'm leaving on Thursday, end of story :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What awesome pictures! I love how this breed brings people together for fun, laughter, food and meeting making new friends!!! It looks like it was a great fall day to enjoy all the Neezer fun!!! 

Love all the costumes and it looked like no duplicates!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Maryam - you do get around, don't you? Keep it up and you'll end up attending play dates from coast to coast. (I'm jealous!)


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

wow great pics and videos.
How I wish I could have been there.
Wait till my daughter sees all this,she'll be in Hav Heaven!!LOL!!
Post some more pics please!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How neat to see the videos Maryam!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, LOL, I actually also have a close cousin in West Hollywood that I intend to visit with Pablo, so yep, coast to coast it is!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Love all these pictures...I never get tired of looking at beautiful havs. Looks like everyone had a fun time. The videos make me feel like I was there... I wish it were true!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

how did i miss this?!!! i'm jealous, soooo jealous. now that i've made it to one coast...it's about time i get to the other.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> now that i've made it to one coast...it's about time i get to the other.


Me too! I envy Poornima who has been able to attend both West and East coast playdates!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well all are welcome if you make it out to the East Coast!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Everyone is welcome to come to the West Coast as well! :whoo:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*my turn*

Hi
here are some pictures .


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

^^^ that's me! holding earfax's new hav bailey (mollie's new sister), with henry trying to get to her. 
my jealous little hav . . . .


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK..missed this one, but I will be at the next one!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH...I want to HOST one in the summer, we just got a pool put in this summer..bet all those cuties would LOVE the pool!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Maryam, we're going to hold you to that LA playday!!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, thank you for indulging me!! LOL It was a perfect opportunity for you and DH to visit and for Pablo to hang out with a havbuddy. :biggrin1:

Great pics!! So glad you all had a nice, sunny day for it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a confession to make . . . . I'm still looking at these hav playdate pictures a week later !!! and still giggling .


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, I will hav another three videos of the playdate. It may take a few hours though, LOL, youtube is killing me today.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, here's the first one of three.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Second of three.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Phew...and the last one:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carole, I'm hoping to come to Cali early next year :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

gelbergirl said:


> I have a confession to make . . . . I'm still looking at these hav playdate pictures a week later !!! and still giggling .


Ditto!!!

Love the videos.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like a really fun time. 

Maryam, loved the videos!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute videos, Maryam!


----------

